# what should i get?



## Hardbody_Rikel (Dec 7, 2003)

ok, right now i'm driving a '96 Mitsubishi Mirage and the factory speakers are flat out blown. i'm stuck with this car until i can get my truck, and i don't want to listen to crappy speakers until then. the question is, what should i get? please take into consideration that i don't know a whole lot about this stuff so i really hope i don't make an ass of myself with this post 

i think i'd like to get either 2 10's or one (maybe 2) 12's. and i will definitely want an amp and subs. i'm going for good sound, but i want some kickin bass too. i want to be heard :thumbup:

i also want to be able to move all of this over into my truck when i finally get it. it'll be either a '96 or '97 Nissan Hardbody.

what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Hardbody_Rikel (Dec 7, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok, to start off you are going to need to replace your speakers and pop in an amp for them. Whether you get rear speakers thats your choice, I have them but IMO they arent really necessary. You are going to want to get a nice set of component speakers for the front. Dont go cheap here, this is the heart of your sound. If you are going to buy rear speakers you should get 2, 3, or 4 way speakers for the rear if not then just get the components. After that you will need an amplifier. Look into Rockford Fosgate, Kicker, U.S. Amps or such decent well respected brands. Dont go cheap here either b/c this will power the heart of your car. Now saying you got decent components they should handle around [email protected] so you will want to get a 2 channel around [email protected] amplifier, and if you get rear speakers you will want to get a [email protected] amplifier for all around speakers.

Now as for the subwoofers here is the tricky part. What kind of bass do you want? Punchy or boomy...are you going for SQ (Sound Quality) or SPL (Sound Pressure Level)...what kind of music do you listen to...depending on what you are looking for will determine what sub you will want to get and what kind of box you will want to put it in...the amp will correspond with the subs. Fill us in more and we will tell u more. :cheers:

Edit: Check out my system in my link on page 3 of my cardomain page...If you want loud as hell beat the shit out of ur subs rattle and rumble everything with not really good SQ then you can get my setup relatively cheap...Im sure SR20Demon will fill u in on more subs with better SQ that he likes soon. Depending on what u want and how much money u got will help make ur choice.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hey it looks like I'm famous! hehe

Anyway, your post was a little confusing. You said you wanted some 10's or 12's, and you also said you would definately want an amp and subs. Well uh, 10's and 12's are subs, lol. But ignoring that, Russia is right, your front speakers are the heart of your system. You can get rear speakers if you like. Many people have them, many people don't, all a matter of preference. Personally, I don't like rear speakers, the pair of components that I have can get loud enough to hurt and easily fill up the entire car just as well as 4 can.

We could fill this entire thread up with suggestions of brands and models to check out, but everything depends on your preferences and budget. Just let us know your total budget and if you're looking for sound quality or just plain loud (or both) in your subs. And please be realistic, don't ask for great SQ and awesome SPL with a kickass headunit and 4 amazing speakers all with amps for under $500 or something, lol.


----------



## Hardbody_Rikel (Dec 7, 2003)

well, i want:



> loud as hell beat the shit out of ur subs rattle and rumble everything


but with decent SQ. doesn't have to be great, but i want to be able to hear at least a little bit more than just bass  

hmm, well i definitely am gonna go for good speakers for the front. i don't think i'll get rear speakers cuz i plan to transfer my system to my truck in what will hopefully be a matter of months. no need for rear speakers there 

as for music taste, i'm into all kinds of rock, rap, anything with bass. so that leads into the bass i want: i want to be _LOUD_. it's gotta boom! :thumbup: a friend of mine had 2 12's in his S-10, it rattled the mirrors, and he got a ticket for excessive noise  it was so loud and pounded so hard it was almost unbearable. that's what i want  

as for the money, well i'm kinda poor. hell i work for Dairy Queen, what do ya expect? :thumbdwn: i'd like to keep this under $500 if i possible can, but if i have to i'll go as high as somewhere around $800. definitely not going to $1000 though. no way i could afford that!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well that's a very low budget for what you want, but here's what I can do

15" L7 D2 - $200
Soundstream PIC1.900D - 900x1 @ 1ohm - $250
Soundstream RUB500-2 - 100x2 @ 4ohm - $165
Focal 165A - $165

Wiring and shipping will send you over the $800, and this doesn't even include a headunit, but it's the best I can come up with. Maybe someone knows of some comparable components that are cheaper, or some amps that can put out the power for cheaper, maybe a DEI or something.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok well I got time on my hands so lets see what I can come up with.

15" Kicker L7...177$
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3064067782&category=18804

Kicker 800.2...250$
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3063671441&category=48598

Alpine SPR-176A Component Speakers 125$ (This pisses me the fuck off, I paid 180$ for them.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3064075713&category=32819

Amp that will get the job done...60$
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3063826481&category=39738

I dunno man, that took 5 minutes with general rough estimates and thats w/o a head unit too...1000$ is a bad budget for *good* equipment...Either settle for not so good or take ur time, save some money and do it once and do it right...ur choice...Good luck


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

How much speace are you looking at for a box in a Nissan hardbody?


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

I'm not sure of your front speaker size, but TheZeb has a sale for CDT CL61a for 149.99 (amoung other models). I run the HD-642's and they are beautiful to listen to. I've installed the CL-61a in two cars and they are one of the best low cost comps I've ever heard. Elemental Designs Kx subs are fantastic SQ subs that have quite a bit of bump, but won't hurt your wallet. The 10's are $75 and the 12's are $85. Also, they need very little space, whether ported or sealed. The amps mentioned sound great for your needs. But just remember the price of all your wiring needs. Alot of times people forget to add the cost of wiring, blocks, fuses, terminals, etc. into their budget. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Hardbody_Rikel (Dec 7, 2003)

well i'm looking at not a whole lot of space. my ex's truck barely had enough room to fit his 12 and box behind the seat, and that was with the seat moved as far forward as he could stand it. but the trunk of my car has tons of room.

hmm, is there any way i could get just the subs and amp and not replace the front speakers yet without destroying them more?


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

You could just get the subs and amps IF you have a Headunit with a pair of preamps. That way you could power your speakers off the factory wiring and use the preamp for the amp and sub. Also, with a pair of preamps, you use one set for the sub and the other for your comps down the raod.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

jayrok said:


> I'm not sure of your front speaker size, but TheZeb has a sale for CDT CL61a for 149.99 (amoung other models). I run the HD-642's and they are beautiful to listen to. I've installed the CL-61a in two cars and they are one of the best low cost comps I've ever heard. Elemental Designs Kx subs are fantastic SQ subs that have quite a bit of bump, but won't hurt your wallet. The 10's are $75 and the 12's are $85. Also, they need very little space, whether ported or sealed. The amps mentioned sound great for your needs. But just remember the price of all your wiring needs. Alot of times people forget to add the cost of wiring, blocks, fuses, terminals, etc. into their budget. Hope this helps some.



kx's are good, but it doesn't look like they are what he wants. It appears he wants it to be very loud and doesn't really care about SQ, which is the complete opposite of all of eD's lines.


----------



## Hardbody_Rikel (Dec 7, 2003)

> what he wants


ahem, _she_ :thumbup: 

anyways, i had an offer from one of my friends today for 2 subs (not sure of the size yet) for $50 each. he says they're brand new, never been taken out of the box. so i'm gonna check that out.

now, since i might be able to go with less for the subs, hook me up with an amp and the comps! :cheers:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Hardbody_Rikel said:


> ahem, _she_ :thumbup:
> 
> anyways, i had an offer from one of my friends today for 2 subs (not sure of the size yet) for $50 each. he says they're brand new, never been taken out of the box. so i'm gonna check that out.
> 
> now, since i might be able to go with less for the subs, hook me up with an amp and the comps! :cheers:


hehe, sorry
I doubt those subs are worth the price of the box they're still in, but I guess we'll wait to find out what they are. The amps and comps suggested in this thread will still work, and it might bring you back underbudget too with some cheap subs like that. We can't suggest a sub amp until we know what subs they are.


----------



## Hardbody_Rikel (Dec 7, 2003)

well it looks like i'm right back at square one. the guy backed out on me on the subs  so i'm back to the same old problem: present speakers are crap, need something better, want something good, can't afford much.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well you need a headunit before anything else (ok you don't _need_ one, but I highly highly recommend it). So that should come first, then you can add a sub and amp and leave your speakers stock for now, and upgrade your front stage when you get more money. I think a lower level pioneer or alpine for about ~$150 would suit you nicely, then a 15" kicker l7 (if you have the room, they need a big box) and a ~800 watt amp.


----------



## Hardbody_Rikel (Dec 7, 2003)

hmm, sounds good! i'll have to check that out. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

hey sr20dem0n, you seem to be the expert on audio, I have a few questions.

First of all, I have the damn SE-R audio fanatic system will all "Rockford" Components....I want a CD changer but it won't work with the Rockford stuff or it'll put my Sub woofer out of commission...

What is your opinion on the RF modulators?

Is it worth it to replace my head unit and buy a new amp for my woofer?

what would be a cheap but good sounding system if i do need to change my head unit and amp and stuff?

thanks


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> hey sr20dem0n, you seem to be the expert on audio


he is :thumbup:  :cheers:

hmm since he is asking questions for u and im too lazy to PM what are your thoughts on the: JBl Bp1200.1


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok as for ur question about the 1200 Watt Amp I feel like answering if u want...I dont know much personally about it, but I know in general that JL doesnt usually mess around, they put up some good equimpent. I read a lot fo reviews online and they said that A. Its very underated. Thats a good thing, that means it will put out the power that it says. Now on the downside I think that since its underated it doesnt have the features that most high power amps have like fan cooling so many people say it gets hot after about 45 minutes of pushing it hard. And another little thing is that it doesnt have remote bass boost which isnt really a prob if u have a good HU with Sub Out controls that u can change right from the dash. Overall it looks like a good amp if you are going to power ur subs, and if ur going to push it hard for long periods of time you might want to make ur own fan cooling. My .02


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> hey sr20dem0n, you seem to be the expert on audio, I have a few questions.
> 
> First of all, I have the damn SE-R audio fanatic system will all "Rockford" Components....I want a CD changer but it won't work with the Rockford stuff or it'll put my Sub woofer out of commission...
> 
> ...


This isnt really an answer to your question, but if you want a CD changer that will work with your current setup, I do have one for sale, its a Kenwood Excelon and it works with ANY HU or stock radio b/c it has its own controller. Im not jacking the thread to sell it, Im just saying that they make changers like this and if you want to keep what u have and get a changer I can help you out or u can get one somewhere too. If ur interested hit me up on CrazyShady1206 on AIM or just PM me. Proceed Expert


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

What's JBl Bp1200.1? , i'm a newbie

Is the changer a RF modulator one, because I know those can work but some people said they suck with the sound quailty. How much are you thinking for the changer?

also can someone translate the following into english: Integrated Quad 1-Bit D/A converters and 8x oversampling....layman's terms please

does anyone know a good CD, CD-r and Mp3 changer? I see Sony has one but it hasn't gotten good reviews


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> What's JBl Bp1200.1? , i'm a newbie
> 
> 
> also can someone translate the following into english: Integrated Quad 1-Bit D/A converters and 8x oversampling....layman's terms please


D/A converters = Digital-to-Analog converters. They improve sound and playback quality.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Here is the link to the thread I posted a long time ago.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=256581#post256581

The price is slightly negotioable or willing to trade...just make me some offers if u want. Its a good changer, I just hate changers so I jus took it out, but it will work with anything.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

*yellow sentra girl*

FM modulators wont make the sound quality shitty. All they do is tap into your radio antenna so when you hit a certain station (IE: 88.7) it goes directly to the CD changer. FM Modulators are for people who dont have a head unit with these controls already built in.

Kenwood CD changers (like russia said) will work with almost all HU's, they are cheap, and they work well. Sony car audio parts have scared me in the past (except their amps)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

"What is your opinion on the RF modulators?"
Modulators do reduce SQ, but with a stock system you won't hear the difference so it doesn't really matter.

"Is it worth it to replace my head unit and buy a new amp for my woofer?"
You have you ask yourself this, it really depends on what your goals are. I wouldn't just get a new amp for the stock sub though, if you want more bass replace both at the same time or you'll only be asking for trouble.

"what would be a cheap but good sounding system if i do need to change my head unit and amp and stuff?"
Depends on what your view of "cheap" and "good" are, hehe. The best I can do is give you a couple companies to check out and let your price the models and features yourself. For headunits look into Alpine, Eclipse, Pioneer, and Clarion. There are tons of good budget amp and sub manufacturers, the ones I like are: amps: DEI, Hifonics, JBL, Avionixx, and Soundstream; subs: Elemental Designs, Adire Audio, Image Dynamics, Resonant Engineering, and Stereo Integrity.

As for the JBL 1200.1, that is a very solid amp at a good price. I believe it puts out around 1400 clean watts and is very reliable. Heat also shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

my views of cheap are REALLY cheap unfortunately but i think i'll get the RF and work with the stock for now, i'll definitely ungrade later. 

thanks for the suggestions :thumbup: ....one more thing...

Since it looks like the RF modulator for me, which would you suggest? I was surprised that Consumer reports didn't have a section [at least online] about CD changers. I was looking at the Sony CDX 565MXRF, which has the remote and wired control panel and plays MP3s...a few people said Sony sucks...The big thing important to me is the remote and control panel so i can tell when i'm driving and the plays mp3 cds... my budget for this is about 200$

is there a better brand?

ONE more thing....I just looked at your site, pretty cool, I was thinking of doing the mesh grill much like on your car, how did you proceed in doing it, i see mesh kits on ebay...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Stay away from Sony at all costs, even if you have to wait a bit to save up some more money for something else, it is still better than settling for a Sony. I've never really looked into changers so I don't know much about which models have which features, but assuming the same rules apply as with in dash cd players, some brands to check out would be Alpine, Pioneer, Eclipse, and Clarion.

And I just used gutter guard from Home Depot for the grill. It was pretty easy to work with, it just came in a 3'x6" sheet I believe, then I just cut it to the right size and used clear RTV to attach it to the bumper. I'm not sure if the same method would work on the 04 with the gargantuan grill, but it's worth a shot. Just go measure the height of the grill, if it's more than about 5.5" tall then you can't use gutter guard, but there are many other similar products out there (wire mesh trash cans, etc).


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

So what's your beef with Sony? Any personal experiences or just don't like them?

What's RTV? That's funny because they were selling the "mesh grill" on ebay in sheets of 6in by 3 feet....I bet it was gutterguard...haha...Thanks, that's really cool. 

What do you think about Kenwood?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It might have been gutter guard, how much did it cost though? You can find a 3'x6" sheet at the hardware store for around a buck.

RTV is a rubberish glue compound, it applies like a thick gel and dries like hot glue, except holds a lot better.

As for Sony.....well they have bad sound quality and they fall apart. Their amps have been known to die sparatically, their subs sound like utter crap, and their headunits are the worst. Everyone I've known that got a Sony headunit had it die on them within a year, and they're also overpriced for the features that you get. So you pay more for a product with fewer features that breaks before you can even start enjoying it, that's pretty much why I (and the rest of the car audio world) don't like Sony. Kenwood is decent, they have good build quality and pretty good features, but as with every mainstream company you could get something with more features and a clearer sound for cheaper.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> So you pay more for a product with fewer features but as with every mainstream company you could get something with more features and a clearer sound for cheaper.


Actually through my research i've found that the Alpine and Pioneer CD changers have less features than Sony and at a higher price.

I could only find 3 CD changer brands that had MP3s as a feature. And those were Kenwood, JVC and Sony. No pioneer or Alpine, according to Crutchfield. i was a little disappionted because a 6 disk changer for Alpine with NO mp3 features was more than the Sony 10 disc with MP3 abilities...

I can't find ratings anywhere, that's why i'm trusting you guys...i'm stuck once again...Do I get my Mp3 playing ability, 10 disc with a So-so changer for about 170$ or do I spend 180 for a 6 disc with no Mp3s and a good reputation?

Although there's only about 10$ difference there's alot of features that are different...

sigh, who'd a thought it'd be so complicated...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> Actually through my research i've found that the Alpine and Pioneer CD changers have less features than Sony and at a higher price.



ah, I was referring more to their cd players instead of their changers. Like I said before, I have never really looked into getting a changer so I don't know much about what companies offer what at different prices. Regardless, I would still stay away from Sony. JVC is a pretty good budget brand and Kenwood is a little better IMO, but both would most likely suit you well.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Well i think i have finally made my decision...thanks to everyone's suggestions. I'm going to get the Pioneer CDX-FM1287 12disc CD changer...no mp3 but i've heard from you guys here and a few friends that pioneer is a good brand and reliable.

Thank you all who gave imput it REALLY helped

:thumbup:


----------

